# jamón del bueno de cientos de salsas de caracoles



## Anikó Vajdics

El contexto:

Olvidó "el olor a tomate casero y jamón del bueno de cientos de salsas de caracoles que las amas de casa destapaban con orgullo de madre."

No puedo imaginar de qué tipo de comida se trata aquí. La segunda parte de la frase tampoco está completamente claro.

Alguien me ayuda con una traducción al inglés?

A.


----------



## gengo

My attempt:
...forgetting the smell of homegrown tomatoes and good ham from hundreds of escargot sauces that the housewives uncovered with a mother's pride.

Someone may improve on that.


----------



## Marsianitoh

gengo said:


> My attempt:
> ...forgetting the smell of homegrown tomatoes and good ham from hundreds of escargot sauces that the housewives uncovered with a mother's pride.
> 
> Someone may improve on that.


"Tomate casero" means homemade tomato sauce ( tomate frito casero Tomate frito casero) ,  not homegrown tomatoes. In Gasteiz, on the day of San Prudencio,  it's  traditional to eat snails/ escargots cooked in tomato sauce with ham and chorizo bits.


----------



## aommoa

Y entre jamón del bueno y de cientos falta una coma


----------



## Anikó Vajdics

Sí, aommoa, falta una coma. Lo sabía (o por lo menos, lo sospechaba), pero no estaba bastante segura para dudarlo.

Tomate frito - esto lo adiviné, por el olor. Lo que no era capaz de imaginar era la salsa de caracol. Resulta que la salsa no se prepara del interior del caracol solo se le añade. Perdonadme, nunca lo he probado. En Hungría no comemos caracoles.

Gracias a todos.

A.


----------



## jilar

Anikó Vajdics said:


> En Hungría no comemos caracoles.


En España tampoco de forma general.
Sólo en algunas zonas, que puede ser un plato tradicional de allí.
Yo hace mucho los probé y, por lo que recuerdo, debió ser una receta muy parecida a la comentada. Los preparó mi padre por probar. Varios familiares los comimos, otros no, y estaban buenos. Pero recuerdo que una, después, por la noche o a la tarde, devolvió. Y uno esa noche tuvo pesadillas con los caracoles. 

A mí me gustaron, mejor dicho, no me disgustaron (no era muy comedor de joven) y no me sentaron mal.
Eso sí, da mucho trabajo prepararlos. Soltando la baba varios días si mal no recuerdo.


----------



## emenglish

Anikó Vajdics said:


> jamón del bueno de cientos de salsas de caracoles



Además de la coma tiene que haber otro error en esa parte de la frase, para mí no tiene sentido, está mal estructurada. 

Saludos.


----------



## Anikó Vajdics

Me has tranqulizado, emenglish. Ya empezaba a sentirme demasiada pequeña para ser traductora. Anikó, la Meona.  

En nuestro jardín abundan los caracoles. Comen todo, sobre todo la fresa que les gusta mucho, pensé que una vez tendría que cocerlos y prepar un buen plato de ellos con salsa de fresa. Sería una buena venganza. O no. Sí, es tan complicado de prepararlos como jilar dice. 

Saludos a todos. A.


----------



## Ballenero

emenglish said:


> Además de la coma tiene que haber otro error en esa parte de la frase, para mí no tiene sentido, está mal estructurada.



Olvidó "el olor a tomate casero y jamón del bueno*,* de cientos de salsas de caracoles *procedente de los pucheros *que las amas de casa destapaban con orgullo de madre."

Faltaría lo que está en negrita pero sin ello también se entiende.


----------



## Anikó Vajdics

Ballenero, la palabra "puchero" aparece en el texto unas pocas linaeas antes pero en otro sentido:
Los niños_ "le reclamaban entre pucheros y rabietas unas rosquillas de anís..." _

A.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Ballenero said:


> Olvidó "el olor a tomate casero y jamón del bueno*,* de cientos de salsas de caracoles *procedente de los pucheros *que las amas de casa destapaban con orgullo de madre."
> 
> Faltaría lo que está en negrita pero sin ello también se entiende.


Estoy de acuerdo en que cuando habla de destapar la salsas se tiene que referir necesariamente a destapar las cazuelas que contienen dichas salsas, pero también creo que se entiende sin especificarlo.
En cuanto a la coma yo no la incluiría, las salsas huelen a tomate casero y jamón ¿ Diríais acaso " olvidó el olor a rosas y lavanda *, *del armario de su madre?


----------



## emenglish

Me ha costado entender la frase (ya que no conocía esa receta y no sabía a que se refería). Vale, ya lo entiendo, se refiere a que la salsa de caracoles huele a tomate y jamón del bueno. 

De esta manera NO falta la coma, ya que se refiere al olor (a lo que sea) de cientos de salsas, es decir, las salsas huelen a tomate y jamón, y de esta forma no se debe separar el nombre y su complemento por una coma. 

Es como decir "el olor de la comida", no tiene sentido decir "el olor, de la comida." 

De esta manera, propongo: 



Anikó Vajdics said:


> Olvidó "el olor a tomate casero y jamón del bueno de cientos de salsas de caracoles que las amas de casa destapaban con orgullo de madre."



She/he forgot the homemade tomato and good ham smell of hundreds of scargot sauce pots that housewives proudly uncovered.


----------



## Rondivu

emenglish said:


> Me ha costado entender la frase (ya que no conocía esa receta y no sabía a que se refería).


A mí también. Supe de qué iba la cosa cuando leí el mensaje tres. Hay algo raro en "*el olor a tomate casero y jamón del bueno de cientos de salsas de caracoles* que las amas de casa destapaban con orgullo de madre." que me impidió saber de qué plato podría tratarse. No me convence en absoluto la manera en la que está redactado lo que destaco en negrita, independiente de quién lo haya escrito. Quizás sea el "de" de "de cientos...". Le sigo dando vueltas al asunto.


----------



## Ballenero

Anikó Vajdics said:


> Ballenero, la palabra "puchero" aparece en el texto unas pocas linaeas antes pero en otro sentido:
> Los niños_ "le reclamaban entre pucheros y rabietas unas rosquillas de anís..." _
> 
> A.


Puchero, cazuela, olla - _Cooking-pot_.

This "_hacer pucheros_" for other thread.


----------



## Circunflejo

Rondivu said:


> Hay algo raro en "*el olor a tomate casero y jamón del bueno de cientos de salsas de caracoles* que las amas de casa destapaban con orgullo de madre."


Yo no veo nada raro. La única ambigüedad es salsas de caracoles puesto que se puede entender que son salsas hechas con caracoles o salsas hechas para (acompañar o guisar) caracoles. Teniendo en cuenta que las salsas hechas con caracoles no forman parte de la gastronomía tradicional española y que los caracoles con salsa sí que forman parte de la gastronomía tradicional de ciertas zonas de España, la interpretación resulta evidente.


----------



## emenglish

Anikó Vajdics said:


> la palabra "puchero" aparece en el texto unas pocas linaeas antes pero en otro sentido:
> Los niños_ "le reclamaban entre pucheros y rabietas unas rosquillas de anís..." _
> 
> A.


En esa frase significa "llanto", es un llanto característico de los niños, cuando echan alguna lagrimilla y parece que van a romper a llorar.   
Pero puchero puede tener otros significados:
1. olla, cazuela
2. comida típica del sur de España, un tipo de sopa que se cocina en un puchero, y de ahí que se llame igual.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Para mí los pucheros son los gestos que se hacen con la boca antes de romper a llorar o cuando se contiene el llanto, para mí no significan llanto, el niño no llora, muchas veces los niños simplemente fingen que van a echarse a llorar ( hacen pucheros) para conseguir lo que quieren.
Esto es lo que dice la RAE: https://dle.rae.es/srv/search?m=30&w=puchero


----------



## Rondivu

Circunflejo said:


> Yo no veo nada raro. La única ambigüedad es salsas de caracoles puesto que se puede entender que son salsas hechas con caracoles o salsas hechas para (acompañar o guisar) caracoles. Teniendo en cuenta que las salsas hechas con caracoles no forman parte de la gastronomía tradicional española y que los caracoles con salsa sí que forman parte de la gastronomía tradicional de ciertas zonas de España, la interpretación resulta evidente.


Es cierto. Ahora que he tenido la oportunidad de leerlo en alto, antes no podía, me doy cuenta de que al hacer una breve pausa oral, la coma no procede aquí, todo tiene más sentido.


----------



## gengo

Marsianitoh said:


> "Tomate casero" means homemade tomato sauce (tomate frito casero Tomate frito casero), not homegrown tomatoes.



I was wondering about that.  In view of your clarification, here is my revised translation.

...forgetting the smell of hundreds of homemade escargot sauces, made with tomatoes and good ham, that the housewives uncovered with a mother's pride.


----------



## Marsianitoh

I'd like to see the full sentence in Spanish to be able to translate properly that " olvidó", anyway,  I would suggest something along the lines of :
...he forgot the smell of homemade tomato sauce and good ham that came from hundreds of escargot casseroles/ stews that the housewives uncovered with motherly pride.


----------



## gengo

Marsianitoh said:


> I'd like to see the full sentence in Spanish to be able to translate properly that " olvido", anyway,  I would suggest something slong the lines of :
> ...he forgot the smell of homemade tomato sauce and good ham that came from hundreds of escargot casseroles/ stews that the housewives uncovered with motherly pride.



I read the whole thing in Google books, and it is actually a fragment of a much longer sentence, and starts with "forgetting..."


----------



## Marsianitoh

gengo said:


> I read the whole thing in Google books, and it is actually a fragment of a much longer sentence, and starts with "forgetting..."


Yeah, it belongs to a bestseller, they are releasing the film in a couple of weeks. I've had a look at It but the writing is terrible and got tired before I got to the actual sentence. It is a murder meets Basque folklore thing à la Dolores Redondo ( apparently there's a market for such stuff, I guess  for some we ( our traditionsl, mythology...) are still somewhat exotic).
For the record, we don't cook snails using good ham, rather the opposite, we use serrano ham or  cheap ham and chorizo, to give some flavour to the sauce. Nobody would fry " jamón del bueno" to toss it in a sauce. If the rest if the book is as accurate as that...


----------



## Circunflejo

Marsianitoh said:


> Nobody would fry " jamón del bueno" to toss it in a sauce.


Nobody… in his/her right mind.


----------



## boroman

Creo que el autor se ha pasado con "cientos de salsas de caracoles."


----------



## aommoa

A mi lo de ciento me suena a un bar que prepara cientos de tapas de caracoles


----------



## Marsianitoh

boroman said:


> Creo que el autor se ha pasado con "cientos de salsas de caracoles."


No se trata de cientos de variedades de salsas, está hablando le los cientos ( y no es exageración) de cazuelas de caracoles en salsa que se preparan para/ se consumen en San Prudencio en Gasteiz que hacen que por ejemplo en la romería de las Campas de Armentia huela a caracoles en salsa.


----------



## Rocko!

Sí, suena como dijo Marsianitoh: que alguien iba caminando por una exposición de guisos en donde había centenares de ollas conteniendo salsa de caracol. Y el olor de tanta salsa de caracol impidió que la persona pudiera recordar en ese momento otros olores.


----------



## Anikó Vajdics

De todas maneras, eso de los pucheros (o de cazuelas) me ha ayudado mucho. Para un nativo puede parecer redundante mencionarlo, pero para mí, quien no domino la lengua, me ha sido útil para no desviarme demasiado.

Gracias a vosotros tengo hecha la versión húngara aunque me ha costado desproporcionadamente mucho trabajo.

El debate también me ha interesado - he aprendido mucho. Como traductora no debo cuestionar el contenido de los textos con que trabajo. Personalmente, como lectora privada, creo que esta parte del libro sigue el camino de los escritores costumbristas. Corregidme, se equivoco. No soy experta, solo recuerdo lo que me enseñaron en la Facultad aquí en Budapest.

Un saludo: A.


----------



## jilar

Anikó Vajdics said:


> como lectora privada, creo que esta parte del libro sigue el camino de los escritores costumbristas.


Yo no sé a qué te refieres.




Anikó Vajdics said:


> Corregidme, se equivoco


¿Se equivocó o si me equivoco?


----------



## Anikó Vajdics

Ay, perdón. Si me equivoco - por supuesto.

Gracias, jilar. Lo siento.


----------



## Magazine

jilar said:


> En España tampoco de forma general.
> Sólo en algunas zonas, que puede ser un plato tradicional de allí.





aommoa said:


> A mi lo de ciento me suena a un bar que prepara cientos de tapas de caracoles



Aquí es una cosa común, de hecho, uno de mis bares favoritos en una zona muy castiza es "Los Caracoles". I found a great picture, I hope you will visit one day 

Los Caracoles


----------



## elroy

"uncovered" sounds odd to me in English.  "served up"?


----------



## Marsianitoh

elroy said:


> "uncovered" sounds odd to me in English.  "served up"?


There are hundreds of pots containing snails in sauce,  the housewives lift the lid of those pots now and then/ one after the other and that's why the smell of the sauce becomes all-pervading. En lugar de decir que destapan la cazuelas dicen que destapan los caracoles en salsa, significa lo mismo, no es tan difícil de entender. Si digo que destapo la sopa, levanto la tapa de la cazuela que contiene la sopa. Si las amas de casa destapaban cientos de salsas de caracoles, había un montón de amas de casa destapando cazuelas/tuppers/ fiambreras que contenían caracoles en salsa ( supongo que se refiere a los cientos de familias que van a la romería de las campas de Armentia, donde la tradición manda comer caracoles y perretxikos). 
La escritora se nos ha puesto poética y como escribe como un alumno de bachillerato la frase es un churro, pero entenderse,  se entiende.


----------

